# Calling All Artists



## tnekkralc1956 (May 12, 2007)

I'd like to keep this thread tasteful. Let's leave sOmething to the imagination, please. I want you artists to come out here and shine. Give your best.

... please keep the public applause to a minimum, -mEanINg- keep your kudo's and criticizisms between you and the artist; intimacy comes to mind. If nothing else, you have my thanks for it. I'll start with...

Eve. And if I were Adam I'd have said, "LORD... Thank You."



With minumal postwork this is all CG. Built her in Poser 5; textured, lit, and gave her life in Vue 5 Infinite. Thanks for looking. That's all I desire.

View attachment 19734


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (May 12, 2007)

Mistress of the Deep.

Poser 5, Bryce 5.5, and her hair in Corel, for anyone interested.

Thanks for lurking.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (May 12, 2007)

OK, here's my third offering. The most serious of the three. Poser 5, Vue 5 Infinite. Layers in Corel. Thanks for thinking it over.

Anorexia!


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (May 14, 2007)

The Comely Maiden Of The Sea


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (May 14, 2007)

Hood Ornament.


----------



## Daimon (May 15, 2007)

These are all great and I imagine it took quite some time to complete. The third stands out because you really nailed the anatomy. Have you checked out Zbrush? I've seen some astonishing work using that app. 

CG is fascinating, and of course is only in its infancy. I've been tinkering with Cinema4d, which I find daunting--and that's considered the easy one--for over a year now. There seems to be a lot of self taught artists, so I persevere inchmeal trying to teach myself. 

If you're looking for more feedback you may want to try the main board or the weight board. 

Kevin


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (May 15, 2007)

Poser and Vue, and some post work in Corel...

dammit.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (May 16, 2007)

Poser and Bryce... post work in Corel. I am redoing several previous works to fit the theme here. This one, for instance, originally was a muscle-bound bodybuilder the first time I showed her. Now we see she's grown... away from the Schwarzenegger look. Last time I saw Arnold, come to think of it, so had he. Thanks for looking.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (May 16, 2007)

This one is rendered completely in Poser so it's easy to edit your characters and Poser has the best native lighting of it class. Postwork in Corel. Thanks for lurking some more. It's hard to see from this angle and lighting, but her eyes glow green in the dark and she has HB's face and coloring with a catty little sneer, too...


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (May 16, 2007)

This is one of my personal favorites rerendered in Vue using a feature called Ecosystem that allows you to 'populate' your scene with an object such as the Royal Angelfish I've used here.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (May 16, 2007)

Another Vue rendering. Again, the original Queen Faery was a rather spindly creature much in keeping with the general mainstream concept. I like that version too, mind you, but I like this one better for its realism: everyone KNOWS the queen gets more nectar...


----------



## dreamer72fem (May 16, 2007)

You do some really cool stuff..am enjoying seeing it.
Stacey


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (May 17, 2007)

Just finished this render, all original concept. No sleep. All in Poser 5 & 7. Color adjustments in Corel. I'm gonna have to say this is my personal best and like I said, Poser can do fantastic lighting. This one also has a slight depth of field blur for the astute to be reassured. Thanks for vueing. Have to go chisel for a living now. It's quit raining, too...


----------



## qtttlkmop (May 19, 2007)

this is definitely some of the best poser stuff i've ever seen!


----------



## cammy (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow, these are wonderfully erotic.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jun 9, 2007)

this is for you, doll.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jun 9, 2007)

for each of your comments and votes.

rainyday has privately assured me that I am a heathen as of my last posting. She's always so coy, its hard to know where she stands. I wish she'd make herself more clear
Usually I'll respond back in private, particularly to technical responses so don't think I'm ignoring any of you, please. Just trying not to clutter up the gallery itself with words is all. Thanks again.:bow:


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jun 20, 2007)

You know which one that is, don't you?


----------



## Observer (Jun 21, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the pictures in posts 4 and 10 identical?


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 6, 2007)

The new V4 character from DAZ! and rendered in Vue 5 Infinite. Thanks for gawking.


----------



## DoktorSick (Jul 6, 2007)

Here's a pic i draw using paintship pro 7
the 3d work looks pretty cool.


----------



## DoktorSick (Jul 6, 2007)

Here's one i draw using ms paint


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 7, 2007)

...Glad you posted. I was getting kind of lonely over here. Great work.


----------



## Discodave (Jul 7, 2007)

More Digital art, loving all the stuff so far. Heres my offering 

View attachment samtest4a.jpg


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 7, 2007)

keep up the good work!


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 9, 2007)

The Spy Who Loved Me, Too


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 11, 2007)

...do, please me.


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 12, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> The new V4 character from DAZ! and rendered in Vue 5 Infinite. Thanks for gawking.



Hey, which morphs did you use on V4? Default or your own or a pack? This is pretty good. I didn't know V4 could morph into a pretty fat chick like this.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 12, 2007)

...these are the standard morphs available with V4. Once I saw how much they made improvements over V3 (which is great to begin with) I got her bundled package on sale last time they ran one at DAZ! 

She will only run on Poser 6 and 7 and you can't store her root files outside of the program's runtime. She still has some limitations within her morphing capacity, but that's what magnets are for.

She won't import into Vue 5 and neither will she import into Bryce 5.5. I worked around that by exporting her .pz3 file into an .obj file from within Poser and importing that file into the other proggys. Supposedly her .pz3 will import properly into Bryce 6 and Vue 6.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 13, 2007)

...fatter in person. Seriously, the camera is taking away about one hundred pounds... mostly below her waist.


----------



## Cat (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow! Where have I been hiding? This is the first time I've been to the "fine arts archive". Great stuff, one and all! I'm a bit intimidated to even think to clutter this thread with my digital "art" -- a term I use appropriately loose. 

Primarily, I use Macromedia products for these illustrations, so no high end rendering here.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Jul 15, 2007)

Original model built from V3. All in Poser 7.


----------



## DoktorSick (Jul 15, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> ...Glad you posted. I was getting kind of lonely over here. Great work.



thanks
I would I get a new comp I'll have to experiment with some of the 3d stuff.
they are some cool pics!


----------



## DoktorSick (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## DoktorSick (Jul 15, 2007)

some more artwork i did using paint shop pro 7


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jul 16, 2007)

I love a lot of this 3D artwork featuring BBWs - it is fantastic stuff! 

I wish someone who post a tutorial on how to make attractive, bbw and ssbbw characters in Daz or Poser. I'm a total newbie on this kind of software and got too frustrated trying to make something acceptable.

Good work, guys! I look forward to seeing more!
Brenda


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 5, 2007)

I like all your pieces you posted here, tnekkralc1956.....really good color sense, subject matter, darkness and mystery!


----------



## Tina (Aug 5, 2007)

T, I really love the lighting in Come Here. It's like she glows from within. Lovely. 

Other than the one I've been working on, on and off for a while (mostly off), and it's just some pencil with a bit of color, so not much to see, this is what I've got uploaded. They were all created in Photoshop with a Wacom tablet.




Detail of the above:




Portrait of a friend who used to post on these boards years ago, but who I haven't been in contact with for ages.




This one has been around a bit:




Some might recognize this one:




Thought I'd add these two. They were taken from drawings I did in life drawing class some years back, and then scanned and manipulated in photoshop. This was back before I started drawing fat bodies (then again, the school never really used any truly fat models). What a difference. 









The previous two images were taken from the one below:


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 6, 2007)

...to see another great posting here. Thanks, T. You're in the right place for your work... if you want, that is. Same to you Cat. I am simply delighted with other artist's work... which I think is as it should be. Let's have some more... anyone?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> ...to see another great posting here. Thanks, T. You're in the right place for your work... if you want, that is. Same to you Cat. I am simply delighted with other artist's work... which I think is as it should be. Let's have some more... anyone?


And thank _you_, T. 

Oh, and i think I know of someone who might be able to help with that swelling problem. Well, maybe "help" is the wrong word and "exacerbate" might be more accurate...


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 7, 2007)

Fat girls need saving, too.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 7, 2007)

Metaballs and other spheres in Bryce 5.5


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 7, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> Metaballs and other spheres in Bryce 5.5



Love love LOVE this one.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 7, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> Fat girls need saving, too.




Yes Please...

And thank you Alex Ross...for making Superman sexy again.....


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 8, 2007)

The original version of this is all Photoshopped and the ambient color was violet. I like it in and of itself, but I prefer this one where I also improved the fit of the sheet arout her hips*. This is all within V5Infinite... except for my brand (signature, silly).

*For the technoids: The 'fabric' is a procedural texture placed upon a _rippling landscape_... that is: underneath and across her, you are looking at what would otherwise be a _mountain range_ but from a different angle and scale as well as texture.


----------



## Risible (Aug 8, 2007)

Tnek, I've been admiring your contributions here as you've been posting them. I love the variety of content and form, the diversity of texture, shape and color. I've used a few to wallpaper my computer with also! :bow:

Tina, Beautiful stuff! I love the first one in particular, with the brown hair and the hint of brown hair. When you are able to transfer your artwork onto tank tops (I'm not much of a t-shirt person, Chuck is, though), I'll be your first patron (the last time I checked your store at cafepress, they didn't have tank tops to fit me ).


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 8, 2007)

"That's a Smith & Wesson and you've had your six. Goodbye, my dear..."


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 8, 2007)

A bit of the story:

Bond just won this Jag in a game of strip poker with Cherry who in anger and frustration because of losing _everything_ including her womanly delights...

unloaded her feminine charm,

and her gun...

into his desaturated uranium/kevlar dinner shirt...

this is about where we came in...


----------



## Tina (Aug 8, 2007)

Risible said:


> Tina, Beautiful stuff! I love the first one in particular, with the brown hair and the hint of brown hair. When you are able to transfer your artwork onto tank tops (I'm not much of a t-shirt person, Chuck is, though), I'll be your first patron (the last time I checked your store at cafepress, they didn't have tank tops to fit me ).


Yeah, that sucks about Cafe Press. I've often wished that I could do t-shirts in any size I liked, and CP has really made some advances in their sizing (when I started with them, there was only 1 shirt that came in 1X), but not enough to be able to fit a wide range of sizes, IMO.

I will be opening another store at a more art-oriented site, but I'm not sure how large their t-shirts will go. Won't open until some time in the fall, but I'll definitely post here when it does, and hopefully the sizing will work. Thanks so much for your comments, Dee.


----------



## DJ_S (Aug 10, 2007)

Dope work!!

just curious, whats the interface & modelling(etc) tools like, compared with lightwave?


Keep it up!!

Enjoying this!


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 10, 2007)

Poser and LightWave are like comparing apples and oranges. Poser is simple and if you want to model you use the companion program called Shade.

Of the 3D CG quality proggies, Maya is the easiest and also the most expensive. Then there's 3D Studio Max, several others, and LightWave at the bottom as the cheapest and most difficult to learn: Non intuitive workspace. Manual labor intensive. I know because I just happen to have a copy. The results are usually pretty good compared to the other programs mentioned and the price is right---but you'd better be ready to go to school. LightWave is light years ahead of Shade, but not for long.

The gap is closing between all of these software programs. Give it five years or so, and there won't be much difference between the whole lot of them,... but now is the time to learn. LightWave is a good starter, but tough. Maya offers a PLE (personal learning edition) download from their site. If I were starting from scratch today, I'd learn that one above all others.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 11, 2007)

...is rendered in V5Infinite with the volumetric atmosphere and fog settings turned way up. Post work on hair and such in Photoshop.

Oh, man, that Beamer is leaking oil again...


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 11, 2007)

Maya is mighty, and most definitely the CG animation standard. I remember the first time I saw the manual. All four volumes.

Yeah. Intimidating. My best mate uses it like its an extension of his hands.....expertly. Most (yeah, most!) of the car commercials you see were done by him and his team...very few car commercials even have actual cars in them anymore. 

Now, if they can just get rid of those pesky actors....







tnekkralc1956 said:


> Poser and LightWave are like comparing apples and oranges. Poser is simple and if you want to model you use the companion program called Shade.
> 
> Of the 3D CG quality proggies, Maya is the easiest and also the most expensive. Then there's 3D Studio Max, several others, and LightWave at the bottom as the cheapest and most difficult to learn: Non intuitive workspace. Manual labor intensive. I know because I just happen to have a copy. The results are usually pretty good compared to the other programs mentioned and the price is right---but you'd better be ready to go to school. LightWave is light years ahead of Shade, but not for long.
> 
> The gap is closing between all of these software programs. Give it five years or so, and there won't be much difference between the whole lot of them,... but now is the time to learn. LightWave is a good starter, but tough. Maya offers a PLE (personal learning edition) download from their site. If I were starting from scratch today, I'd learn that one above all others.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 13, 2007)

...this is a bit of messing around I did this evening in a great little CG graphics program by Corel called Painter IX. This took a couple of hours using the oil painting setup and my Intuos pad. The program can imitate everything from crayola to watercolor. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Cat (Aug 13, 2007)

More beautiful stuff, tnekkralc1956. Thanks again for sharing.

Painter IX is an awesome program. I picked it up a few months ago and have been dabbling around in it. Of course, a scant couple of weeks after I got it, Painter X came out and now all of the nifty free tutorials are geared around that version. Hmph!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 13, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> ...this is a bit of messing around I did this evening in a great little CG graphics program by Corel called Painter IX. This took a couple of hours using the oil painting setup and my Intuos pad. The program can imitate everything from crayola to watercolor. Thanks for looking.





whoa....what a charming sketch..that has such a lovely, smeary, pastels look....or rather...a mixed media look, but the neato part is that it looks like ACTUAL MEDIA.....the kind that gets yer hands dirty..


The kind that analog types like myself use....

heh..


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 13, 2007)

It's partly painted in watercolor in Painter IX and partly done in Corel PhotoPaint12. The _original_ shot is so classic I had to do something with it. Thanks, Red V...


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 13, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> It's partly painted in watercolor in Painter IX and partly done in Corel PhotoPaint12. The _original_ shot is so classic I had to do something with it. Thanks, Red V...




wow....how pretty.

Um..no...Thank YOU. 

Me, I'm just smirking into my Mac. You hand colored it and made it all watercolory. 

Lovely!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 13, 2007)

analog.....

Sorry this first isn't more than a headshot. 

I paint a lot of nudes....large in scale, as well as bodytype.most being 4 by 5 feet or so........ I shall take some pictures of them and post them here as I can..

More primitive and graphic than Clark's more painterly work. (well...painterly in a wholly CG sort of way...this new kind of art needs a new language..its very lovely stuff)

(thanks for the "away from home" resizing!) 

View attachment Vamp 1 small.jpg


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 13, 2007)

Very well done. The gallery keeps getting better and better...


----------



## loves2laugh (Aug 13, 2007)

oh how totally beautiful! this was a wonderful gallery! 

tina- you artwork of teresa is breathtaking! my favorite!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 13, 2007)

Heres the view from my loft when you first walk in the door....

the painting is hung on the half wall of the loft...its 4by6.....

Yeah....I went through a Peter Max phase..so sue me....

Still...I like the lines of the body a lot.....lush.

I painted this in an afternoon of frenzied smoking and tea....Ah....I had spring fever and no place to put it...


Sorry its fuzzy!...camera is acting up.. 

View attachment Ideally.jpg


----------



## Cat (Aug 13, 2007)

Gorgeous stuff, Red Velvet! Thank you!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you very much, Ingrid. 

Wonderful new piece, T!

Arvee, you know I love your work (and I adored Peter Max).


----------



## mossystate (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, isn't this a nice little place to find. I will not be posting my stick figures, but, will admire all the talent.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 20, 2007)

I've recently taken up the drawing utensil and put down my writing one. I've just started drawing tonight after i bought some stuff from k-mart. I have a scanner , one k-mart Glass photo frame, A few markers and a sketch book. After browsing Youtube to learn how to draw I began copying and then making stuff on my own. Here's what I've managed to do so far. 

It's not much,


----------



## DJ_S (Aug 20, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> Poser and LightWave are like comparing apples and oranges. Poser is simple and if you want to model you use the companion program called Shade.
> 
> Of the 3D CG quality proggies, Maya is the easiest and also the most expensive. Then there's 3D Studio Max, several others, and LightWave at the bottom as the cheapest and most difficult to learn: Non intuitive workspace. Manual labor intensive. I know because I just happen to have a copy. The results are usually pretty good compared to the other programs mentioned and the price is right---but you'd better be ready to go to school. LightWave is light years ahead of Shade, but not for long.
> 
> The gap is closing between all of these software programs. Give it five years or so, and there won't be much difference between the whole lot of them,... but now is the time to learn. LightWave is a good starter, but tough. Maya offers a PLE (personal learning edition) download from their site. If I were starting from scratch today, I'd learn that one above all others.




Yeah I studied Lightwave at University, at first I thought I had grasped the interface and modeling technique's, compared to 3dMax anyway.

But now I feel as though I've gown backwards, all the processes I have learnt have gone out the window!

I've been looking at other prog's such as Maya and Modo to start a fresh...Your explanation's have helped me out!!  

Cheers! Thanks for the info!


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 20, 2007)

This is a true 8"x12" watercolor (not Painter IX) that I did a while back. Notice the thick female torso 'disguised' as a tree trunk...


----------



## Tina (Aug 20, 2007)

T, this is gorgeous! I really like digital media, but my true love and passion still remains in traditional media. This is beautiful and I'd love to see more of your traditionally rendered art.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 20, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> This is a true 8"x12" watercolor (not Painter IX) that I did a while back. Notice the thick female torso 'disguised' as a tree trunk...




Egads...thats outright gorgeous.....I'm dazzled. Brilliant.

Print, please.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 20, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> Metaballs and other spheres in Bryce 5.5



OK I just came back and looked at it again - And I love it even more now. I think you should sell color prints of this - I mean it. 

I want one SO bad!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 20, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Egads...thats outright gorgeous.....I'm dazzled. Brilliant.
> 
> Print, please.



yup, I want this one too.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you, ladies, *er* girls, *er* well, you know. I prefer the true medias to the CG, too. I picked up on the CG stuff a few years ago because I saw it as a way to help me visualize shadow, texture, refraction (upon water, very difficult to simulate), caustics, and reflection when I do actually paint something. Used to be I either drew or painted from memory or a photograph or even once in a while live on the spot. CG offers me the opportunity to create images that I may someday render by hand. So it's almost like a photo in that respect. Thanks again for your wonderful support. You are all beautiful to me.


----------



## Risible (Aug 21, 2007)

I've been most appreciative of all your contributions here, tnek. But your watercolor is _outstanding_. It is reminiscent of illustrations accompanying some fantasy series that I've read in the past ... LOTR? I don't remember, but, wow, I'm just knocked out by it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 21, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> Thank you, ladies, *er* girls, *er* well, you know. I prefer the true medias to the CG, too. I picked up on the CG stuff a few years ago because I saw it as a way to help me visualize shadow, texture, refraction (upon water, very difficult to simulate), caustics, and reflection when I do actually paint something. Used to be I either drew or painted from memory or a photograph or even once in a while live on the spot. CG offers me the opportunity to create images that I may someday render by hand. So it's almost like a photo in that respect. Thanks again for your wonderful support. You are all beautiful to me.



Yeah, yeah, yadda yadda - so how can we buy prints?


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 21, 2007)

Risible said:


> I've been most appreciative of all your contributions here, tnek. But your watercolor is _outstanding_. It is reminiscent of illustrations accompanying some fantasy series that I've read in the past ... LOTR? I don't remember, but, wow, I'm just knocked out by it.



so funny...I was thinking the same thing...pure LOTR.......


which makes me happy.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 21, 2007)

These are some I did for a class. 

This a pen and ink abstract using corn husks as a design model.
View attachment 25360


This was my first attempt at a self-portrait, done in acrylics and pastel...meant to convey how I think the world views me as opposed to how I view myself. A bit cheesy, could use some work, but it's something I'd like to try to tackle again...perhaps in watercolor. 
View attachment 25362


This was a study in shade and tone that turned out far better than I had hoped. 
View attachment 25363


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 21, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> Just finished this render, all original concept. No sleep. All in Poser 5 & 7. Color adjustments in Corel. I'm gonna have to say this is my personal best and like I said, Poser can do fantastic lighting. This one also has a slight depth of field blur for the astute to be reassured. Thanks for vueing. Have to go chisel for a living now. It's quit raining, too...




These are AMAZING. This is my favorite.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 21, 2007)

... Joy Joy. Look at you go!


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 22, 2007)

... rainyday suggested I post this and, frankly, it's one of my personal favorites. Again, a slightly 'rubenesque' female figure is hidden in the trunk, only I painted this from a photograph of an actual tree that is of some renown in the Yosemite National Park.





Credit is due her for making it appear of the right size (I've been having trouble posting my stuff of a large enough scale to be appreciated without going over the file size. Don't know wut to think). 18"x24" watercolor on rice paper.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 22, 2007)

Gorgeous...really.

.......did you crush the paper first?


And did you have any training? Or is all this alarming talent just Goddess given?

and...I hate you.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 22, 2007)

How did I miss posting in this??

Well, here we go... I did this sketch a couple days ago. I might finish it some day, but I'm not entirely sure.. 

View attachment catty_and_izumi.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 22, 2007)

Here's a shot from an animation I'm working on. Still very much a work in progress, I estimate three or four more weeks of work before I can call it done.

Edit: And for some reason the attachment thing keeps shrinking my images :\

=Divals 

View attachment kaching.jpg


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 22, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> and...I hate you.



Well, that make two of us. No formal training. You soak the paper, wad it up, and very carefully spread it out over your base paper which should have a very thin layer of Elmer's glue smeared over it. Must be worked wet so it's handy to have a spray misting bottle at all times.

I can feel your hatred, *sigh*


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 22, 2007)

Great stuff. I'd like to see the end result of your animation!


----------



## Risible (Aug 22, 2007)

tnek - I recognize that landmark! Olmsted Point; Bio says that he thinks he remembers that the tree is dead, from being loved to death. 

This photo was taken in 2000 - before our marriage. Bio had just proposed to me at Bridal Veil Fall. :wubu: 

View attachment olmsted.JPG


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. Art is art and trees are like unto nothing else in Creation.


----------



## Risible (Aug 22, 2007)

tnek, I forgot to add - in my rush to post about *me*! - I love your rendition of the Olmstead Point tree! It induces a feeling of isolation in me; it's thought provoking.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 23, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> Well, that make two of us. No formal training. You soak the paper, wad it up, and very carefully spread it out over your base paper which should have a very thin layer of Elmer's glue smeared over it. Must be worked wet so it's handy to have a spray misting bottle at all times.
> 
> I can feel your hatred, *sigh*




Yeah....I hate you like I am thin....not so much. Rather envious tho....I mean.....I paint a lot..but its such a struggle. Your work looks precise ..but....almost effortless too.....some serious natural talent.

Your girl has good taste....I am loving this stuff.

And thank you very much for the technique....I love watercolor but know nothing about it, really...I just have at it, you know?


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 27, 2007)

Heres one of my drawings. I've only been drawing for about a week, drawing manga style for two days. I'm testing the waters in drawing. Its my favorite so far.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 27, 2007)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Heres one of my drawings. I've only been drawing for about a week, drawing manga style for two days. I'm testing the waters in drawing. Its my favorite so far.



I like your drawings UMBROBOYUM! You definitely have a distinctive style, your proportion isn't anatomically correct per se, but it works aesthetically. If you have only been drawing for a week, what you are doing is very, very good! You draw better than some people I know who have been drawing for years!

-------------------------

Just a question for the painters... this is a really stupid question. I have an art degree (sculpture) but I can't for the life of me mix paint! Mixing paint almost always results in some hideous muddy mess. How do you guys do it?

BTW beautiful work, tnekkralc1956, RedVelvet, Divals and JoyJoy!

Also, I just dug my old portfolio out from under the house, I have a couple of blind contour drawings I've been meaning to post. I've been lurking, but I'm enjoying this thread!

Stan


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 27, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I like your drawings UMBROBOYUM! You definitely have a distinctive style, your proportion isn't anatomically correct per se, but it works aesthetically. If you have only been drawing for a week, what you are doing is very, very good! You draw better than some people I know who have been drawing for years!
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> ...





Mixing paint: 

1. Always start with way less than you think you will need.

2. Be born with an innate, brilliant sense of colour.


Or....if merely mortal, like the rest of us:

3. Keep it simple. There is such a vast spectrum of paint out there, that often all you need to do is shift tone and lightness...say, by adding grey or white. Try shifting a colour, rather creating one from scratch, nu?


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 27, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I like your drawings UMBROBOYUM! You definitely have a distinctive style, your proportion isn't anatomically correct per se, but it works aesthetically. If you have only been drawing for a week, what you are doing is very, very good! You draw better than some people I know who have been drawing for years!
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> ...



Thanks Stan! i've never drawn people until now, I used to draw landscapes.. .. I could only do stick frigures! not that thats bad but hah my stick figures have meat on them now!  I've found a new love fro drawing ever since I began dipping into my guilty pool of admiration for bbws. I've been soaking up all the bbw art I can find. I love it and i'm happy drawing it! 

I don't know much about paint mixing, haven't gone there yet lol sorry. Post your stuff up, maybe i can learn something from your stuff too!

need more [email protected][email protected][email protected]~!!..


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 27, 2007)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Thanks Stan! i've never drawn people until now, I used to draw landscapes.. .. I could only do stick frigures! not that thats bad but hah my stick figures have meat on them now!  I've found a new love fro drawing ever since I began dipping into my guilty pool of admiration for bbws. I've been soaking up all the bbw art I can find. I love it and i'm happy drawing it!
> 
> I don't know much about paint mixing, haven't gone there yet lol sorry. Post your stuff up, maybe i can learn something from your stuff too!
> 
> need more [email protected][email protected][email protected]~!!..




Why guilty?


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 27, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Mixing paint:
> 
> 1. Always start with way less than you think you will need.
> 
> ...



Thanks RedVelvet, your wisdom and beauty are impeccable as always! Off hand, I know that I'm lacking in steps 1 and 2... certainly step 2. I probably have been mixing in too much colour, because I always end up trying to make corrections and then it turns to mud.



UMBROBOYUM said:


> Thanks Stan! i've never drawn people until now, I used to draw landscapes.. .. I could only do stick frigures! not that thats bad but hah my stick figures have meat on them now!  I've found a new love fro drawing ever since I began dipping into my guilty pool of admiration for bbws. I've been soaking up all the bbw art I can find. I love it and i'm happy drawing it!
> 
> I don't know much about paint mixing, haven't gone there yet lol sorry. Post your stuff up, maybe i can learn something from your stuff too!
> 
> need more [email protected][email protected][email protected]~!!..



Again, your figures really are quite good for having only been drawing for such a short time. One thing I'd suggest, if I may (especially since you are showing us a series of drawings), you should start a thread ("UMBROBOYUM's Drawings", or something like that...) and post your images consecutively. Posting each of your images on separate threads is scattering them out and making it less likely that you will get feedback. Also, having all of your drawings together is a good way for us to see your progression, or the variety of things you do.

Keep making art UMBROBOYUM you are doing very well so far, I'd like to see more.

Stan

P.S. I noticed that you posted your website on your last thread... I'll take a look later, I'm just heading home from work... I'd still recommend starting a thread in this board and post some (or all) of your images on it. I think the feedback will be more immediate.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, 
Redvelvet i love your art work here, its great! 
I feel guilty sometimes because I don't live in a frienndly FA environment, that is to say, people around me don't really appreciate the fact that I love bbws. They make fun of me because of it, today someone said some of my work was disgusting, I don't care what others think, but it sure feels like some people just want to put ya down. I enjoy art and bbws .. Anyways Heres another piece to keep the thread on track.. its part of a wg progression i did before.http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/art/Casshika-2-63406297


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 27, 2007)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Thanks guys,
> Redvelvet i love your art work here, its great!
> I feel guilty sometimes because I don't live in a frienndly FA environment, that is to say, people around me don't really appreciate the fact that I love bbws. They make fun of me because of it, today someone said some of my work was disgusting, I don't care what others think, but it sure feels like some people just want to put ya down. I enjoy art and bbws .. Anyways Heres another piece to keep the thread on track.. its part of a wg progression i did before.http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/art/Casshika-2-63406297



Thank you...very kind of you to say.


----------



## Tina (Aug 28, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Just a question for the painters... this is a really stupid question. I have an art degree (sculpture) but I can't for the life of me mix paint! Mixing paint almost always results in some hideous muddy mess. How do you guys do it?


First, do a little study on color theory:

This one has pretty colors.  

This one gets more into the meat of it.

Any art store will have color wheels you can buy that will help you with color schemes, etc, and they are usually very reasonable and are something concrete you can hold in your hand before you begin, if you like.

Doing this will help you to have understanding before you start mixing -- such as that to get a tint you add white paint; to get tone you add black. Also goes into various color schemes, like tetradic, triadic, etc. As someone who lives for color, I enjoy this stuff immensely. Color rocks my world!

So, once you have this down, just take small amounts of paint and experiment. Don't plan on actually painting something realistic at first, but just do some color-mixing to lay color blocks down on paper. I suggest acrylics for this, as they are easier to deal with and thin with water, if you like. But to wash off of brushes, surfaces and clothing completely, as they do not wash off once dry. I used acrylics to paint jeans in the 70's and they stood up to the washer and dryer. 

You might decide to take notes as you do mixing, if you like (approximate ratio of red to yellow in order to make a true orange, for instance). Doing this will help you to make the muddy colors on purpose (complementary colors mixed together, like red and green, for instance, make brown), if you want; but also whatever true and or vibrant colors you are shooting for. 

After you get that down you can try using complimentary colors together, as in next to each other, to give the illusion of depth, like below, for instance. Cool colors tend to recede, while warm colors tend to advance, thereby creating the illusion of depth when you look at it and sort of relax your eyes and not look at one specific color.




It's good to just play, but also to educate yourself a bit first, so that your results are much less likely to be muddy and disappointing. 

Have fun, Stan!


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 28, 2007)

That's really raw and demanding! :bow:


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 28, 2007)

...to add to the question about color mixing.

Years of working in my dad's body shop as his apprentice helped me learn how to color match, other than that I've been doing this since I was five. Practice.

A little poem I just made up for you,

Don't add black; you can't go back.
Too much white; you'll have a fight.

Walk towards reds, and greens and blues,
but mixing all makes muddy shoes.

1) Limit the colors you use on your palette from the beginning and you'll make it harder for yourself to make mud.

2) Decide which one, two, three, four, etc., basic colors you'll paint in and stick to them. Don't add a color outside of your color scheme after you've begun or you'll 'muddy' it up on the canvas trying to make it 'fit' in.

3) Start with only three colors (or less) and one tone. You learn how to juggle three before you learn to juggle more. Walk first, run later. Rose and grey can make love on a landscape and on a woman in portrait in just about any medium.

4) Too many strokes and it's a joke. Less is best.

5) Its easy to add color, it's impossible to take away.

6) Use that there color wheel. The theory is easy. I do the color wheel in my head. Never leave home without it. It's just the rainbow spectrum rolled so that the red and the violet join with a few little bells and whistles thrown in for good measure...

7) Limit the size of brush and how many brushes you use. Keep your work loose and simple before you try for detail. Details get muddy very easily.

All mediums mix differently. I've been talking around mixing opaque mediums. Transparent mediums mix and are also applied differently. They too, can be muddied, quite easily.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 28, 2007)

What he said.

Of course....he said the opposite of me...but its all very true, and said far better than I can.

In other words..what works for you is what works.


me....I just eyeball it....I have the weird ability to match color....to the point of doing repair.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 28, 2007)

Tina said:


> First, do a little study on color theory:
> 
> This one has pretty colors.
> 
> ...





tnekkralc1956 said:


> ...to add to the question about color mixing.
> 
> Years of working in my dad's body shop as his apprentice helped me learn how to color match, other than that I've been doing this since I was five. Practice.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tina and Tnekk, this weekend I'm going to do some house cleaning, I hope to have a chance to mess around with my art stuff and supplies. I'll try out what you guys and RedV said earlier.



RedVelvet said:


> What he said.
> 
> Of course....he said the opposite of me...but its all very true, and said far better than I can.
> 
> ...



That's the beauty of art. Doing things differently, yet correctly in their own way is what makes works of art unique!

P.S. RedVelvet, The wrought iron grill at the end of my "portfolio" thread is the one I told you about (I'm guessing '20s - '30s) Seriously, if you want it it's yours, I'm cleaning stuff out this weekend...
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=25876&stc=1&d=1188312265

Stan


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 28, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> P.S. RedVelvet, The wrought iron grill at the end of my "portfolio" thread is the one I told you about (I'm guessing '20s - '30s) Seriously, if you want it it's yours, I'm cleaning stuff out this weekend...
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=25876&stc=1&d=1188312265
> 
> Stan




oh yeah...me want..lets take this to PM and figure out a way to make it happen.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 28, 2007)

You've all been great inspiration for me, too. I think I'm going to do some playing around this weekend, as well. I remember that I have a couple of paintings I did when I was just fooling around. I might scan them and post them, just to get some input. 

Seriously, folks...with the ones I've already posted, and any others, I would welcome constructive criticism....especially on the self-portrait I posted.


----------



## Tina (Aug 28, 2007)

You're welcome Stan. Have fun! 


tnekkralc1956 said:


> That's really raw and demanding! :bow:


If that is to me, T, thank you. I've found that the longer I go on, the more I enjoy non-objective art -- creating it, too. I still love realism (and all of the other art isms), but art that is just about color really does it for me. 

I really like your color poems, and the advice in your post to Stan is totally right on. You painted cars, eh? That'll definitely teach a person about color!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 28, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> You've all been great inspiration for me, too. I think I'm going to do some playing around this weekend, as well. I remember that I have a couple of paintings I did when I was just fooling around. I might scan them and post them, just to get some input.
> 
> Seriously, folks...with the ones I've already posted, and any others, I would welcome constructive criticism....especially on the self-portrait I posted.




I would love to, sweetheart..but they never SHOWED for me! I couldnt get them to display...


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 28, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I would love to, sweetheart..but they never SHOWED for me! I couldnt get them to display...


Hmm...pm me your email address, and I'd be happy to send them! I can't figure why they wouldn't show....I uploaded them the same way I always do. Perhaps there's a problem with the file itself?


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 28, 2007)

... what I gave you is just a set of guidelines to a reign in on the mixing/muddying temptation.

I've never been to school. Personally, I just look at 'it' and know it's color, etc, like RV. Like Tina I know the theory and the math.

I always intuitively know how to get the color I want, but that certainly doesn't help you. I watch someone demonstrate a medium once and then I do it myself. Once again that really doesn't help you.

The crap about the body shop is only half true: I already knew how to mix  ...


----------



## Tina (Aug 28, 2007)

Ah, okay.  I think that sometimes it really does come naturally. It happened that way for me, too. School on top of that really helped, and particularly color theory and before that, design classes. I would love to take more. That and life drawing classes. Even though I have my own, private model in Eric, there's something about being in the classroom setting, with different models, male and female, that I kept it challenging.

Anyway, intuitive or not, it can always be learned, an then it become intuitive.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 28, 2007)

Brand new, no post work. Have been working on her for a while...


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 28, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> Brand new, no post work. Have been working on her for a while...



Love love love the mouth..love the lighting..love it..


----------



## Tina (Aug 29, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Seriously, folks...with the ones I've already posted, and any others, I would welcome constructive criticism....especially on the self-portrait I posted.


Joy, that self-portrait is so personal to you that I would have a hard time commenting on it when it comes to technical aspects.

Critiques are funny things. Whenever I was critiqued in my art or writing, no one ever, as in EVER, got it right when they tried to talk about my intent, what it means, etc. Beyond that, I haven't seen enough of your work to know your style. The self-portrait seems to be somewhat in the Primitive genre, and also seems very dark, emotionally, to me. I see judgement, a certain amount of paranoia and strife (from the eyes on the right), while also wishing for a better life and some sort of break from reality (from the utopian scene on the left). And I'm probably wrong about all of it, but it's what I feel from it. Because it makes me feel those things (actual discomfort, in ways), it is an effective piece of art whether I am right or not.

Now, your study in shade and tone, also has an element of structure in it (looking at it in design terms). I adore it. It is dynamic, because of the mixture of line directions, and the curved diagonals (diagonals often make design dynamic and less static, and overall direct better eye flow). Even though it could have the potential of feeling constrained and/or trapped (because of the bars), it doesn't feel that way at all. I also favor complementary color schemes, and you got it in that one, baby.  It's actually something that I would enjoy looking at on a regular basis.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Tina said:


> Joy, that self-portrait is so personal to you that I would have a hard time commenting on it when it comes to technical aspects.
> 
> Critiques are funny things. Whenever I was critiqued in my art or writing, no one ever, as in EVER, got it right when they tried to talk about my intent, what it means, etc. Beyond that, I haven't seen enough of your work to know your style. The self-portrait seems to be somewhat in the Primitive genre, and also seems very dark, emotionally, to me. I see judgement, a certain amount of paranoia and strife (from the eyes on the right), while also wishing for a better life and some sort of break from reality (from the utopian scene on the left). And I'm probably wrong about all of it, but it's what I feel from it. Because it makes me feel those things (actual discomfort, in ways), it is an effective piece of art whether I am right or not.
> 
> Now, your study in shade and tone, also has an element of structure in it (looking at it in design terms). I adore it. It is dynamic, because of the mixture of line directions, and the curved diagonals (diagonals often make design dynamic and less static, and overall direct better eye flow). Even though it could have the potential of feeling constrained and/or trapped (because of the bars), it doesn't feel that way at all. I also favor complementary color schemes, and you got it in that one, baby.  It's actually something that I would enjoy looking at on a regular basis.



Tina, you're pretty right on about the self portrait. I've always felt that people see a distorted view of me....and I'm very much a loner...hense the eyes seeing me through a glass brick wall....although what you see certainly does play into it. The left side is my nirvana...my spirit..what I truly connect with, and then there is some symbolism in the willow tree that I won't get into here. 

I appreciate your other comments, as well. It's a great feeling to have someone enjoy your work. 

Here are some older ones of mine:

View attachment 25932


View attachment 25933


View attachment 25934


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 29, 2007)

Joy...I got your email with your work and I wanted to post about it here.

I LOOOOOOOOVE your distinct style...its dirivative of no one else (unlike me, who has decidedly Peter Max or De Lempika overtones).

The self portrait you consider heavy or overpainted.....comes across as....NOT! I LOVE this painting. There is a warm, folk or even "outsider art" tone to it, but it also has a great deal of sophistication. The combination is so charming. It reminds me of an extraordinary Tarot deck I own that was entirely handpainted (I collect unusual Tarot decks for their art).

All of your work has a.......sort of vintage feel that I cant really describe or even place. Its all so personal, I, like Tina, feel rather ill equipped to comment on it.

I just know I love it.

Truly.

I blow smoke up no one's arse.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 29, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> You've all been great inspiration for me, too. I think I'm going to do some playing around this weekend, as well. I remember that I have a couple of paintings I did when I was just fooling around. I might scan them and post them, just to get some input.
> 
> Seriously, folks...with the ones I've already posted, and any others, I would welcome constructive criticism....especially on the self-portrait I posted.



Joy, an honest to goodness, old fashioned art school critique of your artwork is on it's way. I want to take a good look at them and I'll get back, hopefully tonight.

Stan


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 29, 2007)

Tina said:


>



Beautiful piece,Tina!


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 29, 2007)

They're beautiful. I think my brain is melting...

=Divals


----------



## Tina (Aug 29, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Beautiful piece,Tina!


Thank you, Santa. 

BTW, I notice your butt parading around here, wearing a very lovely face and gorgeous, long hair.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 30, 2007)

Joy,
Here is the critique of your work as you asked, and a la art school style as I promised above. I hope you aren't offended by the bluntness, but I've always found straight forward discussion the most helpful, and actually one thing I miss about being in an academic setting as far as art goes.

Begin critique:

My critique bias... I tend to prefer art that immediately draws me in with some primary element that I can focus on. Once I am attracted to this focal element I'm more inclined to think about meaning or other intrinsic elements of the piece.



> This a pen and ink abstract using corn husks as a design model.



http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=25360&d=1187741003

The perspective of this piece immediately draws me into this painting. I like how the symmetry and asymmetry work together. Without being informed that this was modeled after cornhusks I wouldn’t recognize that, but I don’t find that to be an important element. The lines draw my eye to the upper right, but the biomorphic shapes are interesting and keep me focused there. I like the sprouts on the shapes in the lower right they help disrupt the flow of the prominent lines and also bring a recognizable biomorphic element into the mix. The shapes themselves in the lower right, I don’t understand, they seem somewhat disjoint with the rest of the piece.


-------------------------



> This was my first attempt at a self-portrait, done in acrylics and pastel...meant to convey how I think the world views me as opposed to how I view myself. A bit cheesy, could use some work, but it's something I'd like to try to tackle again...perhaps in watercolor.



http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=25362&d=1187741222

Joy, if this is your first attempt at a self-portrait, it is absolutely amazing! I do immediately understand the idea of this piece (as you have stated) that others are looking upon you. Eyes looking upon someone commonly symbolize that, cliché as that may be, it works in your painting. I do like how the eyes are different sizes, some being obscured by the lines between the bricks (glass bricks?), they aren’t a typical bunch of eyeballs staring at you, that blunts the cliché aspect of the eyes. My initial take on this piece is that you are part of the earth, nature, or of the earth, you are a mother with a child. The figure of you is clearly the focal point of this piece and is beautifully painted. The child as a conceptual element works wonderfully, but is a weaker element aesthetically, somewhat two-dimensional compared to all of the richly painted (having a sheen to them) surroundings. But you as the mother are the central point of this piece, so that’s not so critical. The image of you is very striking and generally well blended into the other elements. I like how your hair flows into water, but the objects in the water (rocks?) are not recognizable to me and distracting. Recognizing that a small photograph of this painting may not do it justice, I like the over all texture of this piece. I think it has a sheen and feel to it that is consistent. The child seems a bit two-dimensional and the moon and clouds seem crammed above the tree. The tree could be a bit smaller to accommodate the moon and clouds, or you could have left them out. The moon does balance out the over all image though.

I would find an image of just you by yourself in this style to be very interesting. This is a wonderful painting, but the image of you is so strong in this piece that the surroundings and message are interesting, but not necessary for a sucessful painting.


-------------------------



> This was a study in shade and tone that turned out far better than I had hoped.



http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=25363&d=1187741234

I think you accurately describe this piece Joy. It’s an interesting study in shade, tone and colour. It’s a very fun painting to look at. This painting is a classic isometric illusion, how the shades of the oranges building become stripes on the blue foreground form. It’s fun how the stripes of shade seem to make sense but in reality they wouldn’t. The colours are a good combination also.


-------------------------

Untitled
(Eye)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=25932&d=1188373238

I like this painting simply because it fulfills my personal requirements in what I like about a painting. I focus on the object that looks like an eye and the texture of the circles surrounding the eye visually give me reason to look elsewhere on the painting. I find the colours interesting but nothing exciting. Again, maybe the small image that I am looking at doesn’t do justice to this painting.

-------------------------

Untitled
(Blue Flowers)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=25933&d=1188373292

I find this painting to be somewhat static. There are interesting elements here; the flow and balance of this painting are good. The colours are good, but nothing exciting. The vaguely recognizable face at the top is interesting. The tree (or blue flowing object) at the left leads me up to the face in a nice way and brings balance to this painting.

-------------------------

Untitled
(Red Green Blue Texture)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=25934&d=1188373337

What I find interesting about this painting… I immediately wrote it off as being boring, and as being the weakest of your paintings. But after looking at it a few times, I’m drawn to what appear to be two figures at the lower right. One seems feminine, and the other figure further right seems to be that of a male looking down. I’m glad that you gave no description to this piece, I would have looked for the meaning that you intended, maybe found it and then just written this off. Again, I imagine that a great deal of texture, sheen and other elements are lost in the photograph. This would be an interesting piece to see in person, I don’t think the photograph does it justice.

-------------------------

You are a wonderful artist Joy, I hope to see more of your work. I hope you didn’t mind the bluntness of this critique, but you asked for it. I personally find this type of discussion the most helpful when it comes to evaluating my art and myself. And by all means, feel free to disregard any portion of my critique that you find unfounded… I would do the same 

Stan


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 4, 2007)

Stan, Arvee...thanks so much for your very valuable input. It's so encouraging and useful to get honest feedback on my work. I'm never offended by bluntness, especially when there's something contructive to go with it. I love hearing how my art effects others in learning what works and what doesn't. So..thank you again!! 

I'm in the middle of two other works that I hope to complete in the next week or two, but in the meantime, I want to cheat a little and brag on my daughter, who is a wonderful artist in her own right. This is a piece she did for her senior art class, which she recently entered in an art competition and won a "Superior" ranking.

Her self-portrait, a collage done entirely in tiny pieces of magazine pictures: View attachment 26455


Close-ups of the eyes:
View attachment 26456


View attachment 26457


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Sep 5, 2007)

"...but in the meantime, I want to cheat a little and brag on my daughter, who is a wonderful artist in her own right. This is a piece she did for her senior art class, which she recently entered in an art competition and won a "Superior" ranking."

Talent runs in the family it seems...


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Sep 6, 2007)

Another offering in Bryce 5.

Trivia: She already knows and I doubt minds me saying so, but svs was the original inspiration for this meta character---also used in 'Quicksilver Dancer'. Thanks for looking, boys and girls.

Interesting detail?

If you look at the lip of the glass on the left and on the right you see a 'square' looking edge. This is one of the limitations of the geometry of all digital models. Sometimes the effect is more noticable than others, but it is always there, even in the high dollar work you see in the movies and TV.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 6, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> Another offering in Bryce 5.
> 
> Trivia: She already knows and I doubt minds me saying so, but svs was the original inspiration for this meta character---also used in 'Quicksilver Dancer'. Thanks for looking, boys and girls.
> 
> ...



No, I don't mind you saying...but you left out the best part. I RAVED about it before I knew I was the inspiration. I've always said I love fat art that looks like me, I guess I've confirmed it! 

btw, need I say that this one is amazing too? I LOVE IT!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 10, 2007)

A new one I finished tonight, done in charcoal and pen:

View attachment 26857


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 10, 2007)

That is truly superior, Joy......well done!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 11, 2007)

Talent is clearly hereditary Joy, or at very least your daughter had a good teacher. I like her self portrait!

Stan


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow everyone here has great work! I've been drawing for three weeks now, getting into other styles of art, I've downloaded bryce 6.1 but I have no idea how to use it!


anywho heres a picture I drew on Friday and colored in adobe-photoshop cs3

It's been resize and quality lowered for posting!

Enjoy!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Sep 12, 2007)

So I've been drawing BBWs for the past 3 weeks...

I started to draw scenery again after about 6 years..

Heres a unwritten scene from my war veteran story.. It's a cold winter night with the main character. 


http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/art/Grae-Winter-Night-and-Moon-64768757 the link is to a bigger resolution and better quality picture. Enjoy!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 22, 2007)

My wood nymph
View attachment 27668


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Sep 25, 2007)

...great...




"White Hippo"
Poser 5 & V5I... *yawn*

Been asked about this: limitations in the model's basic morphing capacity make it nearly impossible to make fat faces, arms, and necks look right. Sorry.


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok.......I am officially disturbed.



ahahaahahah


----------



## Frankhw (Sep 25, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> ...great...
> "White Hippo"
> Poser 5 & V5I... *yawn*
> 
> Been asked about this: limitations in the model's basic morphing capacity make it nearly impossible to make fat faces, arms, and necks look right. Sorry.



oook is the model a kind of hippo taur and that mass behind her is the lower body? Or are there actually two models and the one in back is bent over showing off her assets? It looks like the former but I can't tell for sure.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Sep 26, 2007)

...anyway, the hippotaur, like the centaur (in some jerk's Behind-The-Closed-Doors-Of-My-Whatever thread) is a combination of two models. The unnecessary parts are rendered 'invisible' and the woman's hip is parentd to the hippo's head to make them act together as one model, rather than two. I have a third -taur model to round out the three. She's a skinny, so I'm working her torso onto a creature that is known for being lean. When she's finished I want to put her, the centaur woman, and the hippotaur woman in a scene together. That's all I'm disclosing...


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 26, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> She's a skinny, so I'm working her torso onto a creature that is known for being lean. When she's finished I want to put her, the centaur woman, and the hippotaur woman in a scene together. That's all I'm disclosing...



This.......I am looking forward to seeing.

yup.


----------



## VVET (Sep 26, 2007)

Please can I have some more, please


----------



## Frankhw (Sep 27, 2007)

All in all a good depiction of "built for comfort not speed"


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 21, 2007)

nevermind.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 22, 2007)

my son, Zack:
View attachment 29327

View attachment 29326


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> Hood Ornament.


Wow...
I'd so want to have such a hood ornament on my car...


I wonder under which stone I have been living that I could have missed this thread...

Great art!

(Wish I would get rid of this massive block...)


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 23, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> ...great...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lovely! 


I guess I should add in my latest sketch. This is the first version I have the second one up in another thread. Still learning how to draw


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 27, 2007)

I did this the other day. Higher quality picture on my DA site.


Enjoy!


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Dec 1, 2007)

Victoria 4 morphed in Poser 7 and rendered in Bryce 5.5


----------



## RedVelvet (Dec 1, 2007)

Very ...very pretty.







Let me guess. You like boobies.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Dec 8, 2007)

After a week's worth of blunders...




and three days to render we have a finished goddess...


----------



## Moonchild (Jan 7, 2008)

Would anyone be interested at all in my 3D, non-BBW, entirely non-fat-related stuff? I've been screwing around with Blender, an open-source freeware 3d modeling, rendering, and animating program, and I'm in the beginning stages of not sucking.

I actually have a BBW-related project in mind but I need more practice first, I'm not quite up to the task.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 7, 2008)

Moonchild said:


> Would anyone be interested at all in my 3D, non-BBW, entirely non-fat-related stuff? I've been screwing around with Blender, an open-source freeware 3d modeling, rendering, and animating program, and I'm in the beginning stages of not sucking.
> 
> I actually have a BBW-related project in mind but I need more practice first, I'm not quite up to the task.



Put them up.. I'd like to see what you got!


----------



## Moonchild (Jan 9, 2008)

I should have just posted instead of asking first. Apparently my Windows XP noticed that I was running searches on how to dual-boot Linux and decided it couldn't bear to be second best, so yesterday morning it committed suicide and took my whole hard drive with it. I'm now running Linux Ubuntu, which I was planning on doing anyway, but without most of my stuff.

However I uploaded a few things to show my friends. My works-in-progress are gone, along with the files for the pictures I'm about to post, but I can deal with that in exchange for a secure OS that doesn't slow down, freeze, or crash as often as my old one.

As you can see, I'm a Nintendo nerd.

- The Master Sword - The first thing I made with Blender.
- 1-UP - My quasi-realistic take on the 1-up mushroom from Mario games.
- 1-UP cel-shaded - First try at Blenders toon shader settings.
- Helloween Logo - Wanted to try Bezier curves with something like a simple logo and I was listening to Helloween's new album at the time. Here is the actual original logo.
-  - Just the jack-o-lantern part. This came out way better than I thought it would with the right lighting. The actual mesh really sucked.


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Feb 26, 2008)

...another send-up to Maxfield Parrish. Background built and rendered in V5I and used as a 'backdrop' for the final render in Poser 5.


----------



## Frankhw (Feb 26, 2008)

Thats one wonderfully strong tree.  
Beautiful render as always.


----------



## boobstoke (Jun 15, 2008)

I was having a really hard time getting to work last night, so I figured I could get the juices going by doing a doodle or something.. referenced.. a little different than what I usually do... but fun anyways...


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jun 16, 2008)

boobstoke said:


> I was having a really hard time getting to work last night, so I figured I could get the juices going by doing a doodle or something.. referenced.. a little different than what I usually do... but fun anyways...






Beautiful! Great work!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jun 21, 2008)

Just finished this piece yesterday .. 

Hi resolution file is here

http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/art/Comic-Cover-Phayse-BBW-89263719

Enjoy


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey doods, sorry I completely forgot to post this for almost a month, but around the end of last month I did this picture of CrystalUT11: linky

Sorry, you gotta go to my dA to see it because I don't have it uploaded to my photobucket account.


----------



## Lady at Large (Jul 12, 2008)

I have been creating some lovely fat girl art lately...I do sell art on ebay as part of the way I make my living as a non-starving artist...so the link at the bottom is to the listing in case anyone wants to take a little look see.  






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150268761040


----------



## Risible (Jul 14, 2008)

Lady at Large said:


> I have been creating some lovely fat girl art lately...I do sell art on ebay as part of the way I make my living as a non-starving artist...so the link at the bottom is to the listing in case anyone wants to take a little look see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is wonderful! Thanks for posting it. Beautiful colors.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jul 18, 2008)

A piece I finished just last night. Took a few days to from the sketch to ink and color.

A bigger version 5000x5000 pixels can be found here http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs31/f/2008/200/f/d/Phage_the_Angel_by_Umbroboy.jpg

Enjoy!


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 14, 2008)

I have some Witches for Halloween...originals on my ebay acct (link below) or prints available in my etsy store (link in my signature).

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150303537031






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150303537543


----------



## B68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Lady at Large said:


> I have been creating some lovely fat girl art lately...I do sell art on ebay as part of the way I make my living as a non-starving artist...so the link at the bottom is to the listing in case anyone wants to take a little look see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it! 

If i wasn't a nearly starving artist myself...


----------



## B68 (Oct 15, 2008)

B68 said:


> I like it!
> 
> If i wasn't a nearly starving artist myself...



I would buy some, i meant


----------



## Risible (Oct 15, 2008)

B68 said:


> I would buy some, i meant



Actually, I bought that little beauty, on Ebay. I'm thrilled with it; I haven't got around to it yet, but my plan is to get a nice black frame for it and find a perfect small space for it.

I think Lady at Large's work is particularly lovely and appealing.


----------



## B68 (Oct 16, 2008)

Risible said:


> Actually, I bought that little beauty, on Ebay. I'm thrilled with it; I haven't got around to it yet, but my plan is to get a nice black frame for it and find a perfect small space for it.
> 
> I think Lady at Large's work is particularly lovely and appealing.



It sure is. It has a female aproach which makes it so much different from what FA artists make. Anyway, it's just lovely indeed.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 16, 2008)

i drew my bf with markers. luls. it wasn't a big project or anything, took me about 7min or so.


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 23, 2008)

I didn't see this before tonight! THANKS for feeding my ego!!!!!! Hugs, hugs, and hugs!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 15, 2008)

for james, the drawing and subsequent polygonal cel shading of queenB that i did. :]


----------



## James (Dec 15, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> for james, the drawing and subsequent polygonal cel shading of queenB that i did. :]


 
You totally undersold your ability sir. This is awesome!


----------



## rickydaniels (Aug 15, 2011)

I really like the top one!



Tina said:


> T, I really love the lighting in Come Here. It's like she glows from within. Lovely.
> 
> Other than the one I've been working on, on and off for a while (mostly off), and it's just some pencil with a bit of color, so not much to see, this is what I've got uploaded. They were all created in Photoshop with a Wacom tablet.
> 
> ...


----------



## escapist (Aug 27, 2011)

Well my FFA girlfriend says I need to post the picture I did tonight on Dims. So for the other FA/FFA's out there here ya go:








3D done with Zbrush & coloring/FX in Photoshop. Next time I'll work on figuring out Poser to give it some more life. I just edited a basic male model in Zbrush and gave him a belly, booty, bigger thighs, etc you get the point.


----------

